# Curious about my pup's mix... any thoughts?



## jessm78

My 6-month-old rescue pup Abby was advertised as a hound mix, they believe she is beagle and treeing walker coonhound possibly, but they weren't totally sure. The people they'd gotten her from only said she was "beagle" but it's very obvious she's not purebred beagle. They believe she's part beagle because of her howl. She does have a very deep howl and she will bay excitedly sometimes.

I think I can see some beagle in her, but she's very long and has long legs. Plus her tail is quite different from a beagle's. Looking at pictures of treeing walker coonhounds, she seems to have a similar body/tail shape (possibly head also), but I'm also wondering if she's part foxhound as well. A few of my friends seem to think so. I guess it doesn't really matter but I'm very curious. I'll attach a few pics. If anyone has any thoughts that would be great. If you want me to post any more pics, just let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kitley2001

Don't know...but she is way too cute! Thanks for adopting her.


----------



## jessm78

Thanks! She really is a sweetheart - I fell in love with her the instant I saw her.


----------



## jessm78

Update: Think I can confirm that there is some Treeing Walker Coonhound in her. We were outside before and she spotted a squirrel that ran up a tree. She started going after it and was even jumping up on the tree. I know that Walkers do that to corner a raccoon and I've heard they also like to go after squirrels in that way. She does have some Walker facial features but still curious about whether she might have some Foxhound too. She had a vet appt today and they said it was possible.


----------



## Vicky88

Awwww, she is a cutie, not sure what she is mixed with though.


----------



## jessm78

Thanks Vicky.  For a while I was doubting the beagle in her, but the vet said she doesn't think she'll get much bigger. She's 25 lbs and about 14-15 inches tall. Vet doesn't think she'll get much taller and probably won't be more than 40 lbs. I know most coonhounds and foxhounds are larger than that so if she stays around this size, it could be the beagle in her (or she's a runt). I do believe she has the Walker Coonhound in her from the way she was "treeing" that squirrel before. Whatever she is, she's all love


----------



## Abbylynn

Not sure about her mix ... long legs though.  Abby is very pretty!


----------



## BohoRat

My sister has a "Beagle" who is very similar in size and appearance to your girl. Her dog easily dwarfs my Rat Terrier. He is 14" tall and she has a good 3-4" on him when they should be about the same size. Her dog was purchased from a BYB and was supposedly the runt of the litter too lol. So I wouldn't totally rule out non-typey BYB Beagle as a possibility.

(I see you are from NY - my sister is from upstate NY...maybe this is the common look of BYB Beagles around there?)

Either way, your girl is adorable! Hound faces are the best. You are lucky to have each other.


----------



## jessm78

Thanks Abbylynn! lol I'm always saying that she's all legs. She has trouble stretching out in our front bay window because her legs are so long.

Oh interesting, BohoRat... That might be a possibility. I've heard there are beagles that don't necessarily conform to the breed standard. One of my old neighbors had a beagle that was only about 10-11" tall, what would be known as a "pocket beagle" I guess. They think she was the runt of the litter though. 

I'm in upstate NY too (although relocating south of here atm). I got her from a rescue group in northern NJ. Not sure where she came from before that, but they believe she's from NC or thereabouts. 

Thanks! Those hound faces are irresistible. No wonder they get away with so much


----------



## chell

Too cute, her head and face are simliar to one of my pups. From my understanding the TWCH is a bigger version of a beagle. I have 5 1/2 month old brothers who are TWCH / Border Collier (I had them DNA tested) and I just adore them! My bigger pup has a deep bark but his brother howls, sings and squeaks, lol. I've had them since they were abandoned at 6 wks old. They are definitely a challenge and do very well with positive reinforcement and praise. They are very sensitive and so affectionate. I've found them to be a bit stubborn but they love having a job! They are great problem solvers so giving them a lot of challenges does wonders for "settling down the brain". We still working on not chasing the kitten but are making progress. I have read that they can be a bit insane as pups but seem to settle more when they reach adulthood. Good luck with your sweet girl! I'll have to post pics when I figure this out, lol


----------



## jessm78

Thanks, chell! Aw, your pups sound adorable.  My girl has a pretty deep bark and is starting to do the howling "roo-roo-roo-rooo" type bark. She also has that excited bay whenever she sees a squirrel or is playing with me. She's incredibly smart, she'll sometimes take her toys outside to play, and when she'll come back inside without them, I'll tell her "where's your squirrel? Bring your squirrel in" and she'll back outside and get it!

The interesting thing now is that I've seen some pics of her and her "sisters" at 8 wks old. One looks like a black and tan coonhound, a couple others look like redbone coonhounds, and another is tri-color like a TWCH. Wondering now if their parents were a mixture of coonhounds. A friend told me she looks a bit more like an English Redtick Coonhound, no idea. I heard there is DNA testing you can have done to see what exactly is in there, if it's reasonable I'm curious!

Thanks, same to you with your pups! And I'd love to see some pics 

Here are a few more of my girl...


----------



## chell

I did the DNA blood test (covers more breeds than cheek swab) through my vet and it was $190 which is on the high side. You can buy the kit by Mars at some pet stores for about $80 and take it to your vet. It takes about 3 weeks to get back. 

I put a few pics in an album on my profile. My boys, Kastor & Pollux are actually a brindle color which at first made me think they had some boxer. 

Mine are really smart and taught themselves fetch, lol. I'm excited to start doing some fun things once they've got the basics down pat.


----------



## jessm78

Thanks for the info! She has a vet appointment on Saturday, so I'm thinking of asking them about it. I'm very curious 

I feel kinda clueless, lol I can't find your album? I've been at this site a little while and I'm still trying to find my way around. Yeah the brindle would make me think of boxer too. Abby has some ticking in her coat which makes me think she could have some english redtick coonhound in her.

Aww.  Mine likes to throw her toys in the air and then chase after them. She also loves tennis balls. To get me to play with them, she'll roll one toward me and expect me to roll it back to her.


----------



## jessm78

Update: Well, not much info from the vet. They don't do blood tests for DNA there, but recommended the cheek swab method. I bought the Wisdom Panel one at a pet store. Just took the samples and sending them out first thing tomorrow. 

I suspected she had American Foxhound in her, so I sent an email to the Am Foxhound Association along with some pictures of her. Someone from the association replied and told me it looks like she is at least part American Foxhound as she has the head/face. They said her body is different than a typical Am Foxhound and they're suspecting either Harrier or Treeing Walker Coonhound. The latter is what the rescue group first told me and it wouldn't surprise me given the shape of her feet and even the smooth, glossy coat that's characteristic of Walkers. Guess we'll see what the DNA test shows. Though if it comes back saying she's got Chow Chow in there I'll be a little skeptical LOL.

She's def. got the Foxhound/Coonhound howl. I recently took this vid of her howling along to a video of a coonhound howling to music.


----------



## jessm78

Not sure if anyone's been following, but finally have an update and looks like the mystery is solved. Got the DNA test results back. Seems she is Treeing Walker Coonhound, Beagle and Greyhound. That last one was a bit of a surprise because she doesn't really have any physical resemblance, but she is a very fast runner and will take off after any small wild animal she sees whenever we're walking. As for physical traits, I think she resembles the TWCH the most, then Beagle - especially with her size. Very interesting results that are mostly dead-on. I'm glad I had this test done.


----------



## Dutch7981

jessm78 said:


> My 6-month-old rescue pup Abby was advertised as a hound mix, they believe she is beagle and treeing walker coonhound possibly, but they weren't totally sure. The people they'd gotten her from only said she was "beagle" but it's very obvious she's not purebred beagle. They believe she's part beagle because of her howl. She does have a very deep howl and she will bay excitedly sometimes.
> 
> I think I can see some beagle in her, but she's very long and has long legs. Plus her tail is quite different from a beagle's. Looking at pictures of treeing walker coonhounds, she seems to have a similar body/tail shape (possibly head also), but I'm also wondering if she's part foxhound as well. A few of my friends seem to think so. I guess it doesn't really matter but I'm very curious. I'll attach a few pics. If anyone has any thoughts that would be great. If you want me to post any more pics, just let me know. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 32966
> View attachment 32965
> View attachment 32964
> View attachment 32963


I rescued a hound dog and habe been very curious about his mix . He also chases things up tress and he will point. It's like he looses all other senses when he is after his nose. Our vet said he had a lot of shorthaired pointer but after seeing the facial features of you baby and another Person on here I'm sure it's also treeing walker.


----------



## Knute

I hav a mini-schnauzer who looses all senses except HUNT MODE when he sees a squirrel, rabbit, bird, rat, mouse..........

Its just a breed instinct thing. Not a lot can be done to nullify the instinct, just hold the leash tight, give a couple of moments then try to distract and refocus the dog.

Spring is arriving to bring out all the sleeping critters. I have shifted from a collar to a body harness to ease the strain on his neck when he switches into HUNT MODE. I swear my dog would climb a tree to get a squirrel.


----------

